# Duckweed



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Does anyone have an idea of how I can keep the duckweed on one side of the tank? The fliter constantly pushes the duckweed down. Thanks!


----------



## FoxLock (Jan 22, 2012)

I had the same problem before its very annoying. So I tied fishing line to a pair of suction cups then placed em right under the water level so the line spanning across would catch the duckweed roots and keep them in the area I wanted em. It works pretty good, just gotta remember to lower the suction cups while doing water changes or you'll have to round up all the duckweed again.


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

Best solution...get rid of the duckweed. I'm slightly OCD about my tanks and duckweed is so messy it drives me crazy.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Or you could get a different filter, like a small canister, so the spray bar could be underwater. I believe Amazon sells one good for small tanks for fairly cheap. We bought it for our 20 long and it works great.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

I think ill try the fishing line trick since I have some. Now just have to find suction cups around the house.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Another option is to use a piece of floating whatever as a fence, like oilslick boom.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

Airstone...Don't you guys watch DustinsFishTanks?

http://youtu.be/BLDFwgr08HU

If you want to skip all the chatty stuff, go to 4:07 ish and you'll see the airstone doing its thing


----------

